# How do you mange your EDGES?



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I am committed to keeping my low-cut lawn looking 'sharper' this year including all the edges. I have found with real mowing this year I have to first edge vertically and then go back a second time to get the horizontal edges the reel cannot get to. This is very time-consuming. I plan to possibly purchase the rotary scissors to save some time but there's still maintaining the edge vertically. Another task is always keeping the mulch ( I use pine needles) away from the lawn edges when I cut.

Pete with GCI turf has a nice technique of ditching/digging in the edges with a shovel but that would take days of work. I am interested in how you all are managing this. I think the edges are what really makes a lawn pop and give it that golf course look. What is your technique?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

A blade edger. And there are some extra thick blades I like that I get from the local hardware store.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

good idea, I'll look into the thicker blades.



SCGrassMan said:


> A blade edger. And there are some extra thick blades I like that I get from the local hardware store.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> good idea, I'll look into the thicker blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to say this one is just slightly thicker than 1/8". It may even be Stihl brand.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just went and checked - it is in fact the Stihl brand, next to a generic one. I believe the quality of steel is better too. I think it's $2-$3 a blade, and I go through 2-3 a season, but I help quite a few neighbors out.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@SCGrassMan I appreciate the information. This seems to be a smart way to handle the edges since I already have a stick edger. Echo makes a bed redefiner but it's really pricey:

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Bed-Redefiners


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've considered hiring someone out to trench the edges and then maintain. To your point, that initial effort is substantial.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I use a half moon edger for resets and the stick edger for maintenance. Here's a picture of my reset in process.



I haven't graduated to trimming with the string trimmer yet. I assume it requires a bit more skill than the blade.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @SCGrassMan I appreciate the information. This seems to be a smart way to handle the edges since I already have a stick edger. Echo makes a bed redefiner but it's really pricey:
> 
> https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Bed-Redefiners


I have a bed redefiner. I literally only own one because ONE CUSTOMER I had while I was doing it commercially insisted on it.
Next time the blade is do, I'm going to try the echo blade with a shim versus the Stihl one thats on it.

It's an extremely useful tool if you already own one. If you don't, a stick edger and a shovel are just fine.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks great!



ionicatoms said:


> I use a half moon edger for resets and the stick edger for maintenance. Here's a picture of my reset in process.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't graduated to trimming with the string trimmer yet. I assume it requires a bit more skill than the blade.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

I've always enjoyed the look of a push bladed edger provides. I just recently acquired this older edger at a bargain price. It is an exceptional unit. Good luck on your search


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I use a stihl string trimmer for everything dealing with edges


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> I've always enjoyed the look of a push bladed edger provides. I just recently acquired this older edger at a bargain price. It is an exceptional unit. Good luck on your search


Man, that is a SWEET machine, that's gonna outlive us all.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

If you're talking about flower bed edges, I highly recommend getting a top quality spade, like a Wolverine. It makes it so much easier. It's not cheap, like $120 for a shovel but I promise it's the last one you'll ever buy. When the human race is dead and gone, the aliens will come and they will find my shovel. I trench once a year with that and maintain with the rotary scissors. The scissors are really the game changer, I flip them upright and go down the edges and it looks great. Trenching straight down about 5-6 inches then tapering the flower bed to that is the key to keeping your mulch/straw in the bed where you want it. Bed redefiners look like they'd be nice to have but they are very expensive for a single purpose tool you may use once a year.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

This is excellent information. Time to look into this Wolverine spade and the rotatory scissors.



bp2878 said:


> If you're talking about flower bed edges, I highly recommend getting a top quality spade, like a Wolverine. It makes it so much easier. It's not cheap, like $120 for a shovel but I promise it's the last one you'll ever buy. When the human race is dead and gone, the aliens will come and they will find my shovel. I trench once a year with that and maintain with the rotary scissors. The scissors are really the game changer, I flip them upright and go down the edges and it looks great. Trenching straight down about 5-6 inches then tapering the flower bed to that is the key to keeping your mulch/straw in the bed where you want it. Bed redefiners look like they'd be nice to have but they are very expensive for a single purpose tool you may use once a year.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@bp2878 is this the spade you use?

https://www.amazon.com/Wolverine-All-Steel-Long-Handled-Spade/dp/B00JS9SB28


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

This is the one I have. The flat bottom works better for edging.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> This is excellent information. Time to look into this Wolverine spade and the rotatory scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the Ace of Spades, too. Have one, awesome shovel.


----------



## hitmonchau (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm a big fan of this tool for redefining beds and string trimming for maintenance.

Kwik Edge Tool - Garden Edger Weeder - Soil Cultivator - Hoe Long Handle Grass Flower Backyard Gardening Tool https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07L4976CJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_ZV0V877QN1J7WTZ36J93


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Just went and checked - it is in fact the Stihl brand, next to a generic one. I believe the quality of steel is better too. I think it's $2-$3 a blade, and I go through 2-3 a season, but I help quite a few neighbors out.


Where do you find this blade? I've been needing a new blade on my Ego edger. I'm still using the factory one after 4 seasons and I can tell it's wearing down. Most big box stores are 0.090" thick. Amazon has 0.125" thick.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just went and checked - it is in fact the Stihl brand, next to a generic one. I believe the quality of steel is better too. I think it's $2-$3 a blade, and I go through 2-3 a season, but I help quite a few neighbors out.
> ...


Local Tru Value/Stihl dealer. They're Stihl brand blades and they're $3.99 each. I love them.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I use a stihl string trimmer for everything dealing with edges


Well then I sure hope you're using a blade edger against the fence for your weed whacking, and the mower to trim the shrubs! 😂


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use a stihl string trimmer for everything dealing with edges
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Generally in a rush so I'll only edge the cement once a month with a stick edger. Around trees and flower beds there's a couple of items I'll use a couple times a season: a "sharpshooter" spade and a "half moon edger". That'll define the edge pretty well and hold some of the grass back. Occasionally clean up edges with a string trimmer once a week. If the bermuda starts to run I'll get the Glyphosate out and knock it back.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

rotolow said:


> Generally in a rush so I'll only edge the cement once a month with a stick edger. Around trees and flower beds there's a couple of items I'll use a couple times a season: a "sharpshooter" spade and a "half moon edger". That'll define the edge pretty well and hold some of the grass back.


I just learned about these sharpshooter spades. How do you use it for edging?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I like natural live edges. I use this to cut the curve or line I want. The spade is about 5" deep. The top part of the blade has a lip on it for you foot, so it's a nice marker to use to make the cut the same depth all the way around.


Then to maintain a super laser clean look, I use my rotary scissors turned vertically. I was impressed the first time I did it and have done it ever since.


----------



## Puffoluffagus (Aug 18, 2020)

I have one of those that I just used over the weekend to do my front yard. It worked out well, although a little uneven on my part. I might have been able to achieve a smoother looking using something like a bed redefiner.

It is nice and sharp though, I cut my cable line with it :lol:


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I cut my internet fiber optic line with one of those last year...TWICE! (actually, my wife did it the first time)

ATT technicians hate us.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> I cut my internet fiber optic line with one of those last year...TWICE! (actually, my wife did it the first time)
> 
> ATT technicians hate us.


Happened to me when I was redefining my edges! The AT&T technician actually apologized and she said the tech who did the install didn't bury the cable deep enough (it was literally 2 inches deep at that point).


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Those fiber internet connection cables are ALWAYS too shallow. Between a local possum, a plumber and some gardening work, we have cut through three of these! If they would only drop the line beyond 6" then this would not happen. Last time they moved the cable so now it is all the way across the front yard getting in the way of a sod project. At least this time I know the exact path and regularly have to spray paint a line for it.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone considered spraying roundup as a "line" around the edges?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Has anyone considered spraying roundup as a "line" around the edges?


@Jeremy3292 
I personally don't but my neighbor does.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> A blade edger. And there are some extra thick blades I like that I get from the local hardware store.


Thanks for the tip! I got a pair of Echo 0.181" blades tonight. Looking forward to trying it out soon.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@ionicatoms nice! Let me know how you like it. Is it me, or are the center holes different sizes?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I didn't measure but they seemed to be the same size when I lined them up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Has anyone considered spraying roundup as a "line" around the edges?


I do this regularly, especially around tree rings and bed edges. I use a fan tip, and start on the side im trying to have a nice edge on, and work away from that, if it makes sense. So for the tree I go from the grass towards the trunk of the tree, and work my way around.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone considered spraying roundup as a "line" around the edges?
> ...


Yeah I have found this is a great option for me after edging to spray roundup as it keeps the edges real clean and kills anything creeping into the beds.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> @ionicatoms nice! Let me know how you like it.


I liked it. Seemed to kick up quite a bit more dirt than usual. Though I guess that could be the depth rather than the width. Hopefully it lasts longer than the thin ones!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's definitely the depth. I have my wheel at the highest height and it still digs in there pretty good. It just gives a really nice cut.

You'd think the thinner blade would give a nicer cut.

I'm at least 50% sure it's a different kind of steel than the cheap Chinese blades. I've always heard that their steel in general isn't as good as other country's for some reason, like they don't have the same quality ore reserves or something?

Anyhow, when I'm edging I angle it just a fraction of a degree so that the front side of the blade just touches the concrete, so that it cuts really well against the concrete, and that also tends to put a bit of a taper on the blade.

And if it's really overgrown, I like to go backwards rather than forwards.


----------

